# I thought i was done with predators...



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Well, I was done with predators and got back into my beloved SA cichlids. But i stopped by Big Al's North York for the first time today, saw a few Payara and just had to get one! Got to stop off and get him some feeder guppies today.


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

One of my favorites, here are some pics of the ones I used to keep.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow incredible pics, cant wait for mine to get bigger; hopefully they are fast growers. Were you ever able to get them eating foods other than live feeders? Any pointers for a first time payara keeper?


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

Always fed mine live Rosey red minnows. And they don't grow very fast, they also like lots of flow. Other than that they just hang there in the water not doing anything really lol


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

just when you thought it was safe to go into the water  nice looking fish


----------



## Redddogg69 (Oct 1, 2011)

mrobson said:


> just when you thought it was safe to go into the water  nice looking fish


Those are just babies, here is momma or papa.


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

haha, i should start saving up for an amazon fishing trip!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Chuck, your payara is Rhaphiodon vulpinus, it won't grow as big as red's pic


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

bigfishy said:


> Chuck, your payara is Rhaphiodon vulpinus, it won't grow as big as red's pic


wow, thanks alot. I didn't think i would be able to tell the exact type at this size. Maybe i should get another one then


----------



## ChuckRum (Sep 11, 2010)

good news! i got him eating dead minnows!... hopefully this means i can get him eating frozen stuff in the future


----------

